# Babies of 489 visa holders



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all, I would like to ask what happens to babies born in Australia, from 489 visa parents?

As far as I know, the baby will get 489 visa as well, and no automatic Medicare, no citizenship yet.

Then what happens next? After 2 years, if the parents get PR, the baby gets PR status as well? And 2 more years when parents take the citizenship test, does the baby have to take the test also?

How much does Medicare cost annually for a family of 2 adults and a baby? 

If we buy Medicare ourselves, how much would it cost to deliver a baby in Aus?

Thanks a lto


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Hi all, I would like to ask what happens to babies born in Australia, from 489 visa parents?
> 
> As far as I know, the baby will get 489 visa as well, and no automatic Medicare, no citizenship yet.
> 
> ...


When parents both hold Temporary – eg a Subclass 457 work visa, or student visa – or a Provisional – eg. a Subclass 489 Designated Area Provisional Visa – the baby is deemed by operation of law to hold the same visa as the parent at the time of birth. 

You don’t need to apply for it. 

However, you MUST notify the Department of Immigration as soon as the baby’s documents are available – birth certificate and overseas passport – so that the visa can be attached to the child’s passport. 

There is no cost attached to this. 

In the case of a Provisional Visa, which leads to a permanent residency outcome, the child can then be included in the parent’s PR visa application.

You cannot buy Medicare 
You have to buy a private health insurance 
The costs for the same vary from insurer to insurer and the type of insurance cover you choose 

Cheers


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi mate,

Need an advise. My self and my wife on 489 Family sponsored Visa. Recently we blessed with baby (born in india). My wife and baby in india and I am in australia now. Kindly let me know how to apply the visa for the baby. what are all the steps should i need to take in order to apply visa. Should I need to update Immigration Australia? through my immi account?. Awaiting for your responses. Thank you.

Regards,
Venkat




newbienz said:


> When parents both hold Temporary – eg a Subclass 457 work visa, or student visa – or a Provisional – eg. a Subclass 489 Designated Area Provisional Visa – the baby is deemed by operation of law to hold the same visa as the parent at the time of birth.
> 
> You don’t need to apply for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## asifsiyal (Jun 29, 2018)

I am waiting for the outcome of my 489 Family Sponsor application, my application status is Further assessment since 7th August 2018, application was lodged on 7th October 2017 almost 1 year back. Recently we came to know the news of my wife pregnancy on 18th September 2018. Please if someone could answer the following Question.
1) Is it necessary to inform CO about the news of pregnancy because it's only a start, as one year is approaching we might get the grant in near future.
2) How much it cost if we apply for the Visa after the baby is born out side australia and let the department issue the grant now and apply later.
3) My medical and police clearance certificate will be expired if we wait for the baby to be born out side australia, so we have to do the medical and police clearance again?
4) How much it cost if we plan to deliver baby in Australia depending on the grant issuance.


----------

